# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Kazım Mirşan gidince ne olacak?

## TÃ¼rk

Kazım Mirşan gidince ne olacak? Biz onun bulgularına bağlı kalacak mıyız? Bir Oy Bil, At Ukuş Bil, Türük Bil, bunlar gerçek devletler. Peki biz bu gerçeklere bağlı kalacak mıyız Kazım Hoca gidince? Onun bulgularını, ortaya çıkardığı gerçekleri savunacak mıyız?

----------


## Saka

Başkalarını bilmem ama ben kesinlikle bağlı kalırım Kazım Mirşan hocamızın ortaya çıkardığı gerçek tarihi bulgulara..

----------


## Ã¶ngre

Kazım Mirşan hocam sayesinde dünyada medeniyetlerin merkezi insanlığın öncüler kimlermiş öyle çok şey öğrendim ki... O hiçbir zaman gitmeyecek o yurdumuzu nasıl Mustafa Kemal bizi sömürüden kurtarmışsa Kaım Mirşan hocamız da bizi batının sömürü tarihinde kurtarmış bulduğu kanıtları bizlere ulaştırmıştır.O asla gitmeyecek kalbimiz beynimiz hatta tüm hislerimizde yaşayacak ama İçü Apa ona çok daha uzun ömürler versin.88 yaşına gelmesine rağmen hala kitap yazıyor hala araştırma yapıyor. 
Ounun kitaplarını okuyalım onun kıymetini bilelim öyle biri 2000 yılda bir gelir.

----------


## a_iverson

Kazım Mirşan gidince her şey unutulacak. Yine onu anlatmaya Turgay Tüfekçioğlu devam edecek ama nereye kadar. Bir an önce Kazım Mirşan'ın tüm kitapları kitapçılarda yerini almalı yoksa hepten unutulup gidecek.

----------

